
Operation Match, an enterprise that tries to arrange compatible dates (1965) - luu
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/1965/11/3/operation-match-pif-you-stop-to/?page=single
======
cafard
Curious. Persons of a certain age will remember Douglas H. Ginsburg is the man
who lost a nomination to the Supreme Court when it came out that he had smoked
marijuana in college. It wouldn't today, yet I wonder what the Senate would
make of Operation Match. Maybe nothing, but the press would have fun.

